# Can't join a game with my friend on Counter-Strike Source



## Alan.

Whenever one of us trys to create a server and invite the other in we get a message saying something like "Server is not responding" I can't really remember if that was exactly what it said because we haven't tried in a couple of weeks. But if anybody has heard of this and knows a fix I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## Headpred

Watch this video...it is a good tutorial...post back and let me know
YouTube - How to - CSS Source Dedicated Server - 1/2
If I remember correctly just clicking on the create server from the main menu in Counter Strike Source is meaningless if you don't have Source Dedicated Server downloaded. Point being without SDS basically all creating your server does it allow you to play against the bots.


----------

